# layout, basement redo



## yellow.shoes (Mar 18, 2004)

I have a 70's redone basement complete with Orange Shag carpet and Dark Paneled Walls. My hobby is designing and making Jewelry. I would like to convert this part of the basement to a jewelry shop, and lounge area (just for me). I need some layout advise, or a contactor/designer that will help with this part of the project. I live in Rochester, New York

Thank you


----------



## Hammertime (Oct 17, 2004)

yellow.shoes said:


> I have a 70's redone basement complete with Orange Shag carpet and Dark Paneled Walls. My hobby is designing and making Jewelry. I would like to convert this part of the basement to a jewelry shop, and lounge area (just for me). I need some layout advise, or a contactor/designer that will help with this part of the project. I live in Rochester, New York
> 
> Thank you



OUCH!!! Now that's a makeover needed in the worst way.. Whoa!!

If still interested, I'll do what I can to help you. Seems pretty basic though.

-Joe


----------

